# All 21 FP Method Pyraminx Algorithms (finally!)



## WoowyBaby (Mar 28, 2019)

I've looked around and there are not many resources on this.
These algorithms are for the FP method, where you make one side, similar to Ortega 2x2, then solve the rest.
When you are doing step 1, you only focus on one color, that's it.
Step 2 can be recognized by just the top part (3 edges) as its easy to see your bottom permutation in inspection, again, similar to Ortega 2x2.

Since there are only 21 algorithms, I will put them all on one post-
Do _inverse of algorithm_ to see the angle to perform them.
-I will edit this post to replace any bad algs with better ones!


*Solved Bottom: *(1/6)
Two Flip: R U' R' U R' L R L'
3-Clockwise: R U' R' U' R U' R'
3-AntiClock: L' U L U L' U L
Strange-Right: L U R U' R' L'
Strange-Left: R' L R L' U' L' U L

*Adjacent Bottom (solved on L): *(3/6)
Swap w/ Headlights: (y') L R L R' y' L R L'
Swap no Headlights: L' U R' U R L
Headlights-Match Right: R B L’ U L U B’ R’
Headlights-Match Left: R B U’ L’ U’ L B’ R’

*Clockwise Bottom: *(1/6)
Solved Top: R L' R' L' y' L' R' L
Two Flip: Rw' U' Rw*** U R' B U R (***=L' B' L)
3-Clockwise: L R L' R y R U' L R'
Checkerboard: Rw R l* R' U R l* U L' U (*=cube rotation equivelant to (L Rw'))
Strange-Right: L B R U' B' R L' R
Strange-Left: Rw R U' L R' U B L

*Anti-Clockwise Bottom: *(1/6)
Solved Top: R L U L U' L R'
Two Flip: L R L' U' y R L' U' R'
Checkerboard: R L' y R U' R' l* L U L (*same as above)
3-AntiClock: R L' U R' y' R' L R' L'
Strange-Right: L' R' B L' R y' L' U' R'
Strange-Left: Rw R' U R L l* U' R' U L

Avg. movecount of algs = 7.6

Example Solves:


Spoiler



~Tips will not be included~

Scr: L' U L B' L' U' R' L'
R L’ y U R L’ U L // Face
U [L' R' B L' R y' L' U' R'] U // Permute

Scr: U L R B R U' R' L R
z l
U' L R // Face
y' [L B R U' B' R L' R] U // Permute

Scr: L U' R B' R' B' R U B
z l
R’ U L U L // Face
U’ [Rw R' U R L l* U' R' U L] // Permute

Scr: L R' U L' B R' U R'
y z
R L’ R’ U R // Face
U’ y’ [L U B R L' U R' B'] U // Permute

Scr: U' B' U' R' B' U' R U
y’
R’ L’ R U’ R’ U R // Face
y' L R L R' y' L R L' U’ // Permute

Avg. moves- 14.8



Edit: -video of this showing how to recognize and execute coming soon!-

There it is! Questions? Ask me! Ok bai!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice, if possible make a video about this set, and show fastest Drilled time and how to recognize.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 28, 2019)

For sure, I’ll have a video tomorrow showing those things!

Edit: Maybe not! :/
Edit: Cant do it for a while, I’m sorry


----------



## brododragon (Mar 11, 2020)

Why are strange right and left different?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 11, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I've looked around and there are not many resources on this.
> These algorithms are for the FP method, where you make one side, similar to Ortega 2x2, then solve the rest.
> When you are doing step 1, you only focus on one color, that's it.
> Step 2 can be recognized by just the top part (3 edges) as its easy to see your bottom permutation in inspection, again, similar to Ortega 2x2.
> ...



That’s awesome! I will probably try and switch to this method, as l4e is too slow intuitively for me and there are too many algs, and I hate solving faces last. Thanks for posting algs!


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 11, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> That’s awesome! I will probably try and switch to this method, as l4e is too slow intuitively for me and there are too many algs, and I hate solving faces last. Thanks for posting algs!


I will probably learn this and do LBL/FP
can this get me to sub 3?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 11, 2020)

I made a list of these a while back with some other alg sets too, your FP algs might be better though cuz I didn’t spend much time optimizing mine.








Epicc pyra subsets


Notes Here are some stupid pyra subsets I came up with,Updates: 8/9/19,Added some TCLL algs Comment any algs you think are good/better for that case,8/9/19 Pictures for TCLL added! <a href="https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RGjDVLQuxvb96nZqz0-HTngVcXwSsZOTXXBIlhkDCI4/edit?fbclid=IwAR1VeuwenLzb...




docs.google.com




Also Edit: the algs for FP (except some of the ones where you have a 2 swap) suck, plz learn l4e, it’s way faster and sooo much easier to learn because the algs are super intuitive, and there are like 4 more algs in l4e than FP.
If your gonna learn them only really use them when you get a premade FP face. TCLL and (probably when I gen the algs) TL4E are pretty useful though, and the algs aren’t that bad


----------



## TheBasketballFan79 (Feb 18, 2022)

I’m only learning the first five algs so I build a layer but I’m struggling between Strange-Right and Strange-Left. Please help!!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 18, 2022)

TheBasketballFan79 said:


> I’m only learning the first five algs so I build a layer but I’m struggling between Strange-Right and Strange-Left. Please help!!!


That is just LBL.
You can see what each of the algs do by doing the inverse.


----------



## GooseCuber (Feb 18, 2022)

WoowyBaby said:


> I've looked around and there are not many resources on this.
> These algorithms are for the FP method, where you make one side, similar to Ortega 2x2, then solve the rest.
> When you are doing step 1, you only focus on one color, that's it.
> Step 2 can be recognized by just the top part (3 edges) as its easy to see your bottom permutation in inspection, again, similar to Ortega 2x2.
> ...


Whaaat!!? This method sounds wicked cool!! Time to start doing pyra again. I currently average sub-7 (or at least I did a month ago) with L4E but would love to learn something new.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 18, 2022)

I posted this 3 years ago. These algorithms are not very good, they didn’t even come from a cube solving program. I would encourage people to generate 21 better algorithms for FP. Also keep in mind that FP is largely novelty and L4E is likely much faster for speedsolving.


----------

